
Many people think AI could make better policy than politicians - laurex
https://qz.com/1576057/could-ai-make-better-policy-than-politicians/
======
duado
Most randomly selected people could make better policy than politicians.
Politicians don’t make bad policy because they are stupid, they do it because
it serves their interest in some way.

------
rmah
All this shows is that at least 25% of people do not understand AI in any way.

~~~
conmarap
This. In all fairness an AI could make policy, but probably not good policy.
People think anything relating to AI is cool, but forget the scary side of it,
like with Gpt-2.

------
GreenJelloShot
First, show me an AI that can make better video recommendations.

